# New Englander 30NC



## northernwoodsman (Nov 20, 2008)

We've been burning for about 3 weeks and love the stove.  Bring on the Minnesota winter
The heath pad will eventually be trimmed with oak.


----------



## InTheRockies (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice; that's one large, beautiful stove.  It should keep you very warm this winter.  Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 20, 2008)

What is that on the heart top under the ash lip of the stove? Electrical outlet?


----------



## titan (Nov 21, 2008)

That's one helluva deep firebox there.Lookin' good.


----------



## Corie (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks good man!  Hope it's everything you hoped for.


----------



## titan (Nov 21, 2008)

How thick is the steel-plate which forms the top and the ash-lip?Oh...does Englander use graphite door gasket or the regular white rope?Just curious.


----------



## northernwoodsman (Nov 21, 2008)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> What is that on the heart top under the ash lip of the stove? Electrical outlet?



That's the warning tag that came on the ash lip.  It fell off after the first fire.  It just happened to be in the photo.


----------



## M1sterM (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice!  What's the spacing between the wall and the back of the stove?  Also, did you not like the look of the springy handle thing for the air control?


----------



## northernwoodsman (Nov 21, 2008)

Titan said:
			
		

> How thick is the steel-plate which forms the top and the ash-lip?Oh...does Englander use graphite door gasket or the regular white rope?Just curious.


I'm not sure the thickness of the steel plate.  The seal is the regular white rope.


----------



## northernwoodsman (Nov 21, 2008)

M1sterM said:
			
		

> Nice!  What's the spacing between the wall and the back of the stove?  Also, did you not like the look of the springy handle thing for the air control?



I can't remember the exact spacing, but it is a little over what the specs say.  I had to buy the side shields to get closer.  
The stove didn't have the "springy handle thing" when I bought it.  We did opt to take the gold trim pieces off.


----------



## Prada (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh that looks so nice and cozy. Isn't it fun this year to get excited when the weather forecast says 'REALLY COLD & PROBABLY TONS OF SNOW' haha
You are like my Hubby.....He got the Hearth built and could not wait to finish the Oak trim out before he placed the stove! I will see who beats with getting that Oak trim down first. I've been waiting since the middle of last winter haha :-S 
You did a fantastic job on it and it really does look awesome. Enjoy.......


----------



## R&D Guy (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks nice and warm!!  Congrad's on the purchase.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2008)

Titan said:
			
		

> How thick is the steel-plate which forms the top and the ash-lip?Oh...does Englander use graphite door gasket or the regular white rope?Just curious.



The top plate is 1/4" and the stove body and ash-lip are 3/16". The door gasket is white high density rope. The stuff at most stove shops is low density and doesn't work worth a darn on the 30.


----------



## fossil (Nov 22, 2008)

That's a nice looking setup.  I think you must have reversed the image file, though, because it makes it look as though the door hinges from the left.  Rick


----------



## woolybugger141 (Nov 22, 2008)

Great looking stoves! Here's a pic of mine. Waiting for the lake effect snow to kick in, here near buffalo.
I scored some 15 cords of apple last year. Boy if the BBQ's only knew where i lived. 
happy holidays- I know everyone will be warm, unless your out of wood.


----------



## InTheRockies (Nov 22, 2008)

boofalo burner said:
			
		

> Great looking stoves! Here's a pic of mine. Waiting for the lake effect snow to kick in, here near buffalo.
> I scored some 15 cords of apple last year. Boy if the BBQ's only knew where i lived.
> happy holidays- I know everyone will be warm, unless your out of wood.



Very nice, too. Wow, 15 cords--you're set.  Enjoy that beautiful stove this winter.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 23, 2008)

Great lookin' stove with a huge firebox!!

Enjoy!

Ray


----------



## northernwoodsman (Nov 24, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> That's a nice looking setup.  I think you must have reversed the image file, though, because it makes it look as though the door hinges from the left.  Rick



No photo reversing here.  The door does hinge from the left.  I really like it this way as I can add splits with my right hand.


----------



## fossil (Nov 24, 2008)

I know, just kiddin'...old joke around here.  Nice setup!  Rick


----------



## bill*67 (Nov 30, 2008)

very nice looking stove, congrats!


----------

